
Git 2.10 has been released - dwaxe
https://github.com/blog/2242-git-2-10-has-been-released
======
Radim
Meta: Beautifully written release summary, including hyperlinks and animated
gif "demos".

Inspirational for our own releases :-)

~~~
DigitalJack
Do you know what they might have used to make the gifs?

~~~
paradite
I use this on OS X and it works great:

[https://github.com/vvo/gifify](https://github.com/vvo/gifify)

I tried a lot other services to convert quicktime recording to gif but all of
them have color encoding issues.

------
dohqu8Zi
Original announcement with hipster mode off. ;)
[http://marc.info/?l=git&m=147286906121492&w=2](http://marc.info/?l=git&m=147286906121492&w=2)

~~~
ComputerGuru
I just get

    
    
      no such message
    

on that page

------
mshenfield
[https://git-scm.com/docs/git-config](https://git-scm.com/docs/git-config) has
the complete _color_ documentation (find for "magenta" to jump to it).

------
klocksib
Here's the release announcement from the people who actually bring you git:
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/git/git/master/Documentati...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/git/git/master/Documentation/RelNotes/2.10.0.txt)

------
abhinavk
Interestingly, git-scm.com is still serving Git 2.9.3 right now.

------
SOLAR_FIELDS
This is great and all, but do status bars and terminal colorings really
warrant this kind of fanfare? I love git and I'm very happy that they are
constantly releasing new stuff, but I think we should draw a line somewhere on
what really matters and what doesn't as far as news coverage.

~~~
has2k1
The news is on github, it specialises in everything _git_ and on the _git_
subject they can choose to shine the light wherever and it will not be out-of-
place.

Maybe you could limit the criticism to the fact that it has been submitted to
HN and voted onto the front page, which would be a criticism of distribution
medium and of the medium consuming masses.

------
hoodoof
It seems so easy to include a command line option to specify which PEM file to
use but git just won't do it.

Yes I know there are ways around it and config files you can set up, but heck,
it's just a command line "use this PEM file". It's not hard.

------
jxy
Does anybody really care about the progress meters? Those useless numbers! You
can try to tell me you are not stuck every half second or so, but I don't want
to see all the noise. I'd rather it not print out anything by default unless I
ask for it or it fails.

Why do git developers concern about the colored output? It's completely
unrelated to SCM at all. I love the functionality. But it shouldn't be only
for git. Can we have a separate utility that reads a diff and gloriously print
out the contents, all by itself, and only that?

I really don't want to see git becomes another bloatware.

~~~
onion2k
Use the --quiet flag to turn off most output and don't bother defining any
colors if you don't like them. Now git is how you like it. For diffs, try git
difftool.

